# Texas Eagle and Sunset Limited price difference



## Benny (Mar 9, 2016)

Why are the prices different for the Texas Eagle and the Sunset Limited when they are hooked together on the same train?

LA to Mariacopia AZ the price of a roomette are $200 different on the same train. Can someone tell me what the difference is?

Thanks

Benny


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 9, 2016)

One word, capacity. One coach and one sleeper coming from Chicago, and the New Orleans section has two coaches, one sleeper, and one dorm(with 4 roometes available for sale).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 9, 2016)

Benny said:


> Why are the prices different for the Texas Eagle and the Sunset Limited when they are hooked together on the same train?
> 
> LA to Mariacopia AZ the price of a roomette are $200 different on the same train. Can someone tell me what the difference is?
> 
> ...


Supply and demand and comfort and convenience are the answers!

#2 Runs LAX to NOL while the #422 Cars, One Sleeper and One Coach, are cut out in San Antonio ( SAS) and switched to the Texas Eagle #22 for the run from SAS to CHI.

This means you have a One Seat or Room ride whether you are riding #2 East towards NOL or #422 North to CHI.

Saves you having to get off in SAS, wait in tbe unpleasant Amshak and change cars in the wee hours.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 9, 2016)

Each "train" number is (according to the computer) a different train, and thus is sold separately. Each has their own capacity, and thus "train" 421 could be sold out but "train" 1 could have space. (This could also happen on 2/422, 22/322/422, 21/321/421, 27/7, 28/8, 807/27/7, 808/28/8, 48/448 and 49/449.)

Although combined into 1 train between SAS and LAX, technically (by the computer) train 421 is 1 coach and 1 sleeper that operates between CHI and SAS (combined with train 21) and LAX (combined with train 1). The Sunset Limited (train 1) operates from NOL to SAS (where "train" 421 is hooked to it) to LAX.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 9, 2016)

Different train number=different inventory whether they are hooked together or not. Just take the cheapest and don't worry any more about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks I called back and switched to from the TE to the SL and got $150 back.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 10, 2016)

Just to be clear for the uninitiated, if you are traveling *through* San Antonio heading South>West or East>North you'll want to choose train 421/422 to avoid having to spend the night in a dumpy uncomfortable train station. Other than that it really doesn't matter.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes, if you chose 21->1 or 2->22, you will need to get off the train upon arrival in SAS and wait in the station for the arrival/boarding of the other train. However, if you chose train 421 or 422, you can stay aboard (if you wish) and sleep thru the stop (if you wish). Those cars are switched between trains for you.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 10, 2016)

Staying in your car (421/422) is especially nice when one of the trains will be delayed (i.e. 21 arrives early at 8:45P and the 1 doesn't depart until 4:30A, 2 hours late). The extra is well worth the comfort.


----------

